# NY Strip & Veggies



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang son you are making me hungry. What time are we eating?


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

DAMMIT MAN!!!!:banghead i just ate dinner and now i'm hungry again. looks great!


----------

